# how many inches is one grid on a c&c cage?



## lullahtveit13 (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm building a new c&c cage for Hazel my new hedgie and I'm wondering how many inches one grid is?


----------



## love2shop54321 (Jul 15, 2013)

The ones most people use for C & C cages have 9 squares across and are 14 inches by 14 inches. Depending on if you use the connectors or zip tie them together will make a difference in how big the finished cage is since the connectors leave a small gap.


----------

